# ayé! 4.2.1 enfin installé : aucun changement



## kriss75 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bon alors là ça devient compliqué... suite à mon ancien post, j'ai résolu le problème en faisant un maximum de place sur mon macbook... l'install s'est donc bien effectuée mais une fois que j'ai eu la main sur l'ipad : ben rien ne s'est passé hormis un nouveau fond d'écran (avec des gouttes), l'appli gamecenter et dans info : version 4.2.1
Mais pas de multitâche, en fait c'est la même chose qu'avant... 
Que faire? où ça a foiré?
délirant cette histoire...
Peut-on refaire l'install?


----------



## subsole (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
tout est là.


----------

